
SNHU to cut tuition from $31,000 to $10k, revamp on-campus learning - jseliger
https://www.unionleader.com/news/health/coronavirus/snhu-to-cut-tuition-from-31-000-to-10-000-revamp-on-campus-learning/article_03612259-97b8-5ff6-9e1c-134b8e8d375d.html?block_id=664693
======
HarryHirsch
There's going to be layoffs in the future for faculty. Instead of tenure-track
faculty or at least term faculty where one could make a living and plan for
the future you now have contingent faculty. At my institution the rate for
online courses is USD 125 per student and course. To make 50 kUSD yearly
salary a faculty member must teach 400 students!

Education isn't the way to a decent living any longer, neither do the students
get an education if faculty salaries are like this.

